# كيف تحافظ على دورة التبريد لضمان كفاءة المحرك؟



## م.محمود جمال (7 أبريل 2009)

مع دخول فصل الصيف وارتفاع درجات الحرارة تزداد سخونة محرك السيارة وتبدأ دورة التبريد في العمل لتخفيض هذه السخونة. لكن الأمر الأهم هو كيفية المحافظة على دورة التبريد لضمان كفاءة المحرك، لذلك من الضروري أن نتعرف على أهم المشاكل التي تواجه دورة التبريد وطرق علاجها، وفي ما يلي بعض مشاكل دورة التبريد واسبابها:

أولا عند حدوث سخونة غير اعتيادية للمحرك فيجب اتخاذ الإجراءات الآتية:

ـ زود مستوى المياه في "الردياتير".

ـ أضبط شد سير المروحة.

ـ غيِّر الوصلات التالفة الخاصة بمجرى المياه.

ـ غيِّر غطاء "الردياتير" العلوي لأنه قد يكون تالفا.

ـ اغسل دورة التبريد للتخلص من الشوائب، فقد يكون مجرى المياه مسدودا في دورة التبريد.

ـ استبدل الترموستات فقد تكون لا تعمل بشكل جيد أو تعرضت للتلف.

ـ اعد ضبط توقيت الإشعال.

ـ أصلح أو غيِّر مضخة المياه فقد تكون تالفة أو يوجد بها تسربا.

ثانيا عند سماع صوت خشن وعال بعد التشغيل:

ـ قم بتشحيم مضخة المياه.

ـ قم بتشحيم "رومان" الدينامو.

ثالثا عند حدوث تسرب للمياه من المضخة:

ـ استبدل المضخة لأن مانع التسرب الخاص بها يكون قد تلف.

رابعا عند حدوث نقص المياه باستمرار في "الردياتير":

ـ اختبر الوصلات الكاوتش وغير التالف منها، او الحم «الردياتير» اذا لزم الامر.

ـ تسرب المياه من "الردياتير" نتيجة وجود ترسبات من الصدأ.

ـ اختبر قوام الزيت ولونه داخل "الكرتير" فإن بدا مثل قوام "الطحين" دل على تلف "الجوان" ووجب تغييره.

العناية بدورة التبريد

للعناية بدورة التبريد ينصح الخبراء باتباع الخطوات التالية:

1 ـ تنظيف جسم المحرك من آثار تسرب الزيوت خصوصا زعانف التبريد.

2 ـ التأكد من شد مروحة التبريد وجودة حالته.

3 ـ التأكد من جودة موجهات هواء التبريد وربطها باحكام.

4 ـ التأكد من صلاحية زيت المحرك وتغييره في الوقت المناسب حيث أنه يتحمل جزءا كبيرا من حمل التبريد

5 ـ عدم إضافة المياه العادية التي يؤدي تبخرها إلى تراكم الصدأ.


----------



## م.محمود جمال (7 أبريل 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (7 أبريل 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (7 أبريل 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (7 أبريل 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (7 أبريل 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (7 أبريل 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (7 أبريل 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (7 أبريل 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (7 أبريل 2009)

الثرموستات يطلق غالباً على وحدة التحكم في سريان مائع التبريد (مياه الرادياتير ) والتى تقوم بغلق مسار مائع التبريد لحين وصول درجة حرارة المائع لدرجة التشغيل ثم تقوم بفتح المسار أي أن الثرموستات لها وضعين

-الوضع الأول خلال فترة تسخين المحرك وفيه تعمل على غلق مسار مائع التبريد

-الوضع الثاني بعد أنتهائ فترة تسخين المحرك ووصوله لدرجة حرارة التشغيل وفيها تفتح مسار سريان مائع التبريد ليأخذ دورته وليعمل على المحافظة على درجة حرارة المحرك في المدى التشغيلي



واليك صورة لكل أجزائ دورة التبريد موضحاً فيها الثرموستات







وصورة مفردة للثرموستات لوحده





وصورة له بكلا الوضعين





وأحياناً يطلق الثرموستات على حساس الحرارة (Thermoswitch)الذي يقوم بتشغيل مروحة تبريد الرادياتير كما في السيارة المعجزة ال 128 الى أخر هذه النوعية من السيارات المحترمة

ولكن هذه التكنولوجيا الخارقة أندثرت ولا يوجد لها أثر حيث أن كل السيارات الحديثة توجد بها وحدة كمبيوتر تتحكم في عمل مراوح التبريد بشكل أكثر كفائة وإحترافية وأحيانا يتولى ال ECU القيام بهذه المهمة


----------



## م.محمود جمال (7 أبريل 2009)

الثرموستات Thermostat 







مقدمة :



يوضع المنظم الحراري بين راس الاسطوانات و أعلى الردياتير في مجرى الماء والغرض منه هو أقفال ذلك المجرى بين المحرك و الرياتير في حالة كون المحرك باردا وفى حالة بدء الإدارة حتى تقف عملية التبريد في هاتين الحالتين ويصل بعدها المحرك ألي درجة الحرارة المثلى التي يعطى عندها أعلى كفاءة ففي بدء الإدارة يكون ذلك الصمام مغلقا وتدفع طلمبة المياه الماء من المحرك ألي المحرك مرة أخرى في دورة قصيرة لا يمر فيها الماء خلال الردياتير وبذلك ترتفع درجة حرارة المحرك بسرعة ثم يبدأ صمام الثرموستات في الفتح وبالتالي يفتح المجال للماء للمرور على الردياتير. 





تركيب الثرموستات :



يتكون الصمام من اسطوانة مليئة بمادة شمعية ذات مكبس .. و في الوضع الاعتيادي يكون الصمام مغلق تحت تأثير ياي (spring) يضغط على المكبس









نظرية عمل الثرموستات :



عند سخونة سائل التبريد تتمدد المادة الشمعية داخل الاسطوانة مما يدفع المكبس ضد قوة الياي فاتحا الصمام . و عند انخفاض درجة الحرارة تنكمش المادة الشمعية داخل الاسطوانة مؤدية الى تمدد الياي لغلق الصمام . و عند غلق الصمام يسري سائل التبريد خلال وصلة فرعية ( مسار بديل ) كما هو موضح بالصور . 

















قيم تشغيل الثرموستات :



قيمة درجة الحرارة التي يعمل ( يفتح ) عندها الثرموستات مدونة عليه و هذه الدرجة تقع فى حدود 82 – 92 درجة مئوية .









و في النهاية ... الثرموستات هي بالطبع توجد بمنظومة التبريد التي تعمل بالماء


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع جيد ..

بارك الله فيك اخي محمود ولكن ..أين أنت؟؟


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (19 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (24 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يا باشمهندس محمود على هذا الموضوع الجميل 
فالجميع محتاجين لمثل هذه الموضوعات ، وخاصة أصحاب السيارات.
تقبل تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي


----------



## bryar (26 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا للموضوع المفيد والجهود القيمة المبذولة لأعداده ويستحق كل التقديروارجوا الأجابة على الأسئلة التالية:

1-هل اضافة مانع التجمد الى الراديتر يؤثر على ارتفاع درجة حرارة السائل اثناء فترة الصيف.
2-وهل شد حزام دوران مضخة الماء اكثر من الازم يؤثر على اداء وسلامة مضخة الماء.

مع الشكر


----------



## ابو الخطاب (7 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي الغالي مشكور على الملومات القيمة


----------



## alalatif (10 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## رفعت سلطان (12 نوفمبر 2009)

عمل اكثر من رائع
وشكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ayad alsudani (13 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااا على المعلومة


----------

